#  Alternativmedizin >   Osteopathie bei Verwachsungsbauch >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen, 
dazu habe ich keine Fragen, ich möchte lediglich von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. 
Zunächst zur Vorgeschichte: 01/2004: Subtotale Kolektomie, anschließend eitrige 4-Quadranten-Peritonitis und Sepsis (mein Fast-Ex), dann Not-OP (abgestorbener Rest-Dickdarm wurde entfernt, ich behielt einen 6-7 cm langen Hartmannstumpf, Anlage eines endständigen Ileostomas).09/2004: OP wegen Bridenileus + komplette Adhäsiolyse (erneut großer Bauchschnitt)03/2005: Wegen wieder stark zunehmender Verwachsungsschmerzen Laserakupunktur bei einem TCM-Arzt - mit sehr gutem Erfolg bezüglich der Schmerzlinderung07/2005: Wegen mehrerer Subileuszustände (inkl. Koterbrechen) Empfehlung des Arztes, mich einer gründlichen Untersuchung zu unterziehen und mich in eine osteopathische Behandlung zu begeben.08/2005: Mehrere Untersuchungen im KH (Sono, CT, MRT) - Ergebnis: erhebliche Gefahr weiterer Bridenverschlüsse und somit weiterer OPs sehr wahrscheinlich09/2005: Beginn der osteopathischen Therapie, anfangs 1x wöchentlich, nach einem Monat nur noch alle 2 Wochen, seit 4 Jahren nur noch wenige Serien pro Jahr12/2007: Rektumamputation
Meine Osteopathin ist diplomierte Physiotherapeutin mit dreijährigem Zusatzstudium der Osteopathie. Ihre Therapie umfasst bei mir zu ca. 15% cranio-sacrale Techniken, zu 80% manuelle Bearbeitung des Abdomens und Zwerchfells. Ab und zu wendet sie auch die Fußreflexzonenmassage an. 
Irgendwo hatte ich (sinngemäß) gelesen, dass die cranio-sacrale Technik Unsinn sei. Dem möchte ich widersprechen, denn bei mir z.B. wirkt sie sehr stark - mitunter sogar unangenehm stark, so dass sie nur selten angewendet wird. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an meinem zweiten Termin bei der Osteopathin, als sie fast nur cranio-sacral gearbeitet hatte. Während der Behandlung machte mein Gedärmel die ganze Zeit einen fürchterlichen Radau, am Tag darauf und auch am übernächsten Tag tat mir der gesamte Bauch muskelkaterartig weh. 
Seitdem ich in regelmäßiger osteopathischer Behandlung bin, hatte ich nie wieder einen Subileus oder gar Koterbrechen. Somit war auch - außer der Rektumamputation - keine weitere Darm-OP mehr erforderlich. Die Rektumamputation war aus anderen Gründen notwendig geworden, d.h. sie hatte mit den Verwachsungen im Bauch nichts zu tun. 
Meine letzte Therapieserie liegt nun schon mehr als 5 Monate zurück, und schön langsam macht der dumme Bauch wieder Zicken. Also werde ich nun wieder eine Serie mit ca. 5-6 Terminen wahrnehmen, wohlwissend, dass sie meinem Bauch und dem Gedärm gut tun wird. 
Unter uns Stomaträgern mit vorausgegangenen Bauchfellentzündungen ist die osteopathische Therapie übrigens gang und gäbe. Sie ist keinesfalls Hokuspokus, sondern eine hochkomplizierte Technik, die nicht allzuviele Therapeut(inn)en beherrschen. Leider ist es in Deutschland wohl so, dass auch Heilpraktiker tätig sind, die sich Osteopathen schimpfen dürfen. Leider sind diese Bezeichnungen nicht geschützt, so dass auch Leute ihre Dienste anbieten, die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben. 
In Österreich gibt es übrigens keine Heilpraktiker. Wer alternative Heilmethoden anbietet, muss entweder Arzt oder diplomierter Physiotherapeut sein. 
Liebe Grüße
Angie

----------

